# What to do with a 38 Gallon?



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I was planning on a SA community in my 38 Gallon tank, but it's lacking a top frame and my LFS who I ordered it through 3 weeks ago dropped the ball so it's going to be another 2-3 weeks before I get that yet.

My current tanks are as follows:

55 Gallon African Mbuna Rockey Setup
55 Gallon Community Planted SA Setup

I was thinking of putting a single fish in the 38 but couldn't think of any that would fit. I know I would love a GT but they need at least a 55 Gallon...are Firemouth's the same? Or I could always go the Shelly route but I would really love to house 1 colorful fish. Or I can use this tank to venture into Saltwater for the first time.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I think a freshwater puffer fish would work okay in a tank that size if all you want is a single fish. IIRC there are some species that stay pretty small I'd try to stick with one of those species if possible.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

A pair of convicts would work well.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Not a fan of convicts.

I'll look into a puffer fish, they sound interesting.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

This is one of the better articles I have found about keeping the true freshwater puffer (dwarf puffer)

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/McKane_Dwarf_Puffers.html


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Excellent, thanks for the link.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a planted tank with Tangs in my 38G. A pair of Calvus and a pair of Lamprologus Caudopunctatus.


----------

